# let them raise their own?



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a group of variabilis and also a pair of hawaiian auratus that have been dropping a clutch of eggs every 10 days or so. I have several tads growing nicely for each w/ a few beginning to morph out. I was thinking about leaving a clutch for each to raise on there own. I'm aware that for both, there's a good chance that neither will end up raising the eggs/tads to froglets - especially the auratus. BUT i'm wondering if that's good for the frogs to let them try (or is it bad)? Also, will that then delay future clutches since they will be busy trying to raise the one clutch? Basically, is there any benefit to leaving the eggs for the frogs to raise them or should i just keep pulling them?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Andy

Variabilis will raise start to finish no problem. I've done it many times.

Auratus I dont keep, so cant comment.

In either case, it does slow down 'fertilized' egg laying b/c they are feeding tads. Might rest the frogs, and the frogger.

It is also one of the neatest things to observe in frog keeping so give it a try.

Some frogs dont do well if pulled and people fed. For instance the banded imitators [banded 'intermedius'] are observed to have that quirk...and for me orange lamasi do better if parent fed.

others seem to have less incidence of SLS if parent fed or tank supplement fed. I've seen that with epipedobates. 

You can supplement feed the tads a bit [1x wk] in the tanks also, with your tad food of choice.

hope that helps

S


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

Shawn thanks for the quick response! I have Azureiventris which raise there own and that's really cool to observe! only problem there is it's VERY tough to catch the tads or froglets. I have raised a total of 12 froglets outside, but there are probably at least 4 or 5 others in there w/ the original group of 6. That's the nice thing about pulling the eggs. I'm thinking I might keep a clutch of the Variabilis in and allow them to raise their own, but i'll continue to pull the Hawaiian eggs.

Thanks!

Andy



sports_doc said:


> Andy
> 
> Variabilis will raise start to finish no problem. I've done it many times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you can let them raise thier own, but keep in mind that if they lay too many clutches i would pull a fw of the tads out as it woudl be too many for them to raise on their own and way too stressful on the female.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I'm having a similar dilemma with my group of mantella laevigata which will provide unfertilized eggs to rear offspring. At this point each of the four water holes in my tank has tads and I've pulled a few and let a few remain to be naturally (well, as naturally as possible in cb) raised. However, I was wondering whether I should supplement their diet here and there. So thanks for the input, Shawn.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

Stemcellular, any idea where i might be able to find a group of Mantella Expectata?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Abbathx was selling a group of CB expectata on the board three weeks ago or so but think they may already have been sold. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/33834-cb-mantella-expectata.html

Also, I'd recommend posting a want ad on amphibianforum and/or maybe the Mantella yahoo group (to complement your add on DB). I know some folks visit some forums, etc. I also know someone likely importing more WC mantellas in the next month (He has viridis, crocea, baroni, ebenaui and laevigata now). PM me if you would like his info (though I'm not sure whether he will be getting expectata its worth a shot).


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Don`t try it w/ terribilis, they will eat their own offspring, froglets or tads!
I watched a terribilis scoop up a tad going for a ff on the top of the water and have not been able to find any froglets I know morphed out in my mints tanks. Azureus, leucs, galacts and tincs and auratus do fine, as should all of the thumbs. Even bicolor and aurotaenia have morphed froglets in viv and not been eaten.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

<--- 

yikes, Aaron. I wondered where my terribilis froglets went . 

Seriously though, I did have one occassion where a Yellow terrib tad morphed in the tank. The tank is VERY dense with bicopia so I could see where I might not be able to find a froglet in there...but after 3 months it is possible the parents ate the bugger isnt it . If he ever shows up I'll let you know...


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Ya, I`m stil hoping on mine but it`s not too densely planted. It hung on the front wall for a couple days and wasn`t bothered. There is still hope it`s under some cork overgrown w/ roots. I`m pretty sure there were more tads in the dog dish I have in one viv and I`m pretty sure they got the one going for the ff. The way they frenzy over anything that moves kinda has me thinking they`re gone. In one mint tank I should have had about 10-12 out by now as I started letting them raise their own at least 6-8 months ago. There are only 2 tads left in the pond though and no visable froglets.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow!! any other frogs other then terriblis you guys think this might happen to?


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

as a follow-up, found a clutch 2 nights ago in a film canister in the variabilis tank. I'm going to let them raise them. Then a few minutes ago i noticed at least 1 tad in the small water feature in the hawaiians tank. So i guess THEY decided to raise their own! The tad looks pretty large, meaning it's been in there a while. At some point i may try to catch it, but for now i'm not going to worry about it. 

Interesting to hear that terribilis will actually eat their froglets. They are pigs, but i didn't think they were that bad! Even still, I do have to say that i think they are my favorites. My 3 OT's are always out and not in any way skittish at all.


----------

